# March 27, 2020 The USA is Officially a Full Blown Socialist Republic RUSSA



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

On March 27, 2020 The United States of America, the absolute, hands down GREATEST POLITICAL EXPERIMENT of FREEDOM and LIBERTY is over.

The Republic of the United Socialist States of America (RUSSA) is officially here. The Tipping Point is no longer teetering, the pendulum is no longer swinging; it has tottered and swung for the final time until Revolution comes, if it ever does.

There is no joy, no happiness in my heart and mind for this ridiculous act of $2.2 Trillion worth of socialism cloaked in the sweet words, "Relief Act".

Stalin and Lenin just toasted themselves with a Flaming 4 Horseman of The Apocalypse Shot in hell... (yes its a real "drink":devil https://tipsybartender.com/recipe/flaming-4-horsemen-of-the-apocalypse-shot/

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/house-massie-bill-coronavirus


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> On March 27, 2020 The United States of America, the absolute, hands down GREATEST POLITICAL EXPERIMENT of FREEDOM and LIBERTY is over.
> 
> The Republic of the United Socialist States of America (RUSSA) is officially here. The Tipping Point is no longer teetering, the pendulum is no longer swinging; it has tottered and swung for the final time until Revolution comes, if it ever does.
> 
> ...


Good Lord, Slippy!! I hate that they passed that bill too, but it is not the end. If you think what was built over 244 years can be ended with a pen stroke, you are mistaken. It sucks camel testicles, but our rebublic is still alive. Now, on the other hand, a drink with 4 kind of whiskey and some rum, I am onboard for that!! Woo Woo!!!:vs_wave:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I looked closer at the bill... wow..there is some serious pork in there... to the tune of billions and billions. We probably could have done this at half the price if there was a line item veto. 

2 trillion... printed money.. what happens when you print money... won’t happen soon but it will happen.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> On March 27, 2020 The United States of America, the absolute, hands down GREATEST POLITICAL EXPERIMENT of FREEDOM and LIBERTY is over.
> 
> The Republic of the United Socialist States of America (RUSSA) is officially here. The Tipping Point is no longer teetering, the pendulum is no longer swinging; it has tottered and swung for the final time until Revolution comes, if it ever does.
> 
> ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> ....... If you think what was built over 244 years can be ended with a pen stroke, you are mistaken. ........


You are correct.

Problem is, there have been millions of pen strokes, most of them in the past 75 years. And there will be millions more.

THAT...... will be the end.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Good Lord, Slippy!! I hate that they passed that bill too, but it is not the end. If you think what was built over 244 years can be ended with a pen stroke, you are mistaken. It sucks camel testicles, but our rebublic is still alive. Now, on the other hand, a drink with 4 kind of whiskey and some rum, I am onboard for that!! Woo Woo!!!:vs_wave:


I kind of like the idea of the camel's testicles being sucked while having the shot of the four horsemen of the apocalypse. Maybe several.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> I looked closer at the bill... wow..there is some serious pork in there... to the tune of billions and billions. We probably could have done this at half the price if there was a line item veto.
> 
> 2 trillion... printed money.. what happens when you print money... won't happen soon but it will happen.


The line-item veto would do more to push us toward socialism than the government spending our money. It would wholly unbalance our system of government, and is absolutely unconstitutional. Can you imagine when the wrong person has that power, and the complete inability to ever get rid of it again?
A new bill arrives on the president's desk with lots of pork and fancy words... oh, and that one section revoking the president's line-item veto powers...
*STRIKE*
Ok, that part is gone... the rest gets signed.

No thank you.

As for the spending, that isn't socialism. It's mismanagement. And we're the managers that watched it happen. Someday we might actually fire our employees and start picking good ones, but for now, we are complacent to watch it all burn so long as they send us checks... of our own money.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> ...
> As for the spending, that isn't socialism. It's mismanagement. And we're the managers that watched it happen.


And as the spending increases the population's dependence on the govt teat - it doesn't matter what you want to call it. 
It's very hard to take away something once it's been given for any length of time; just ask those who've threatened to reduce SocSec benefits.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The Line Item Veto Act of 1996 Pub.L. 104-130 was a federal law of the United States that granted the President the power to line-item veto budget bills passed by Congress, but its effect was brief as the act was soon *ruled unconstitutional by the Supreme Court* in Clinton v. City of New York.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_Item_Veto_Act_of_1996


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> And as the spending increases the population's dependence on the govt teat - it doesn't matter what you want to call it.
> It's very hard to take away something once it's been given for any length of time; just ask those who've threatened to reduce SocSec benefits.


I'm fond of the expression "words mean things".
"Socialism" is the collective ownership of the means of production. As a government model, it means the government owns the industry.
They might be spending like drunken sailors, but they aren't socialist.

Yet...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> ... As a government model, it means the government owns the industry.....


Step at a time.

"President Donald Trump on Thursday said he supports the U.S. government taking an equity stake in companies that get coronavirus aid, (...) "I do" support the government taking a stake in certain companies, Trump told reporters at a White House briefing."

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...tock-buybacks-2020-03-19?mod=newsviewer_click

Do you know if the 'equity stake for aid' made it into the final bill?
LOL Now _there's_ yer quid pro quo. 

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ity-stakes-for-company-aid?mod=article_inline


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Step at a time.
> 
> "President Donald Trump on Thursday said he supports the U.S. government taking an equity stake in companies that get coronavirus aid, (...) "I do" support the government taking a stake in certain companies, Trump told reporters at a White House briefing."
> 
> ...


I was displeased to hear about that being floated. When I heard it, they were only discussing the potential of taking stake in airlines. I don't know the details, and don't know if it will be in the "stimulus" bill for businesses.
I do know that I didn't like it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

as of Feb 2020 there was $1.75 Trillion in U.S. Currency floating around in the system

The government has just passed a $2.2 trillion dollar package which means as a minimum there is now an extra $450 Billion dollars that will need to be created - which will dilute the current value of the USA dollar by about 20%

over time you will see our dollar go down in value versus the currency from canada, japan, china, mexico, UK, etc.......


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Government ownership of corporations and stimulus checks are by far the most concerning things to me. I wish that Americans and American small businesses could come together and refuse this aid. If Americans were good at saving, we could cut all personal expenses and ride this out without any help, and without risking inflation and the devaluation of our currency. Can people start floating the idea of turning down the aid on social media?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> as of Feb 2020 there was $1.75 Trillion in U.S. Currency floating around in the system
> 
> The government has just passed a $2.2 trillion dollar package which means as a minimum there is now an extra $450 Billion dollars that will need to be created - which will dilute the current value of the USA dollar by about 20%
> 
> over time you will see our dollar go down in value versus the currency from canada, japan, china, mexico, UK, etc.......


The value of our dollar is not directly tied to the supply in the system in a 1:1 ratio. Yes, it is a factor, but not the determining one. Our value is largely determined by how the rest of the world sees our dollar. With the rest of the world dealing with this crisis, and spending who knows how much in the meantime, it is yet to be seen if the end result will be to consider the dollar the same "safe haven" it once was, or to move on to another country's currency for future security. If the former, we don't see much change in the value at all. If the latter, our economy crashes.
We all agree that artificially pumping more money into the system isn't a good thing. How bad it is just can't be predicted during the present. It's the work of future economists to really flesh out the impact.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

Have you read “When China Rules The World”? The military strength of a country is tied to the economic strength. We’ve enjoyed a special position in the world and we’re risking it. Is there a historcal example of pumping money into an economy being a good thing?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> On March 27, 2020 The United States of America, the absolute, hands down GREATEST POLITICAL EXPERIMENT of FREEDOM and LIBERTY is over.
> 
> The Republic of the United Socialist States of America (RUSSA) is officially here. The Tipping Point is no longer teetering, the pendulum is no longer swinging; it has tottered and swung for the final time until Revolution comes, if it ever does.
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct of course.

But why even give a shit anymore? It passed the senate 96-0. That is, every single Republican present voted for it along with every single Democrat. The house could not even be bothered to go on record with their vote. They just "deemed" it passed, with or without the constitutionally required quorum. Trump signed it with great fanfare. So it must be some kind of awesome right?

Yep, we deserve what we get and I am through wasting my time and energy giving a shit anymore. I have made more than enough to last the rest of my life so I don't give a damn. I'll continue to work if work comes my way. But I'll be damned if I take on anything more than the most mundane of tasks; that is tasks that could be performed by anybody with half a brain.

As the gravity of this mess sinks in, I think we not just going to see Atlas Shrugging, I think we are going to be enjoying Atlas' Golden Shower of Hits for years to come. Grab your raincoats.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> The value of our dollar is not directly tied to the supply in the system in a 1:1 ratio. Yes, it is a factor, but not the determining one. Our value is largely determined by how the rest of the world sees our dollar. With the rest of the world dealing with this crisis, and spending who knows how much in the meantime, it is yet to be seen if the end result will be to consider the dollar the same "safe haven" it once was, or to move on to another country's currency for future security. If the former, we don't see much change in the value at all. If the latter, our economy crashes.
> We all agree that artificially pumping more money into the system isn't a good thing. How bad it is just can't be predicted during the present. It's the work of future economists to really flesh out the impact.


I want to argue the point, sort of. I understand where you are coming from on how other VIEW our dollar... however ever country in history that has "created" currency out of thin air has devalued it..... that could be a little or a lot..

we shall see


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We are at the precipice of the abyss and we put ourselves here by electing morons and cretins. We got here one step at a time. Over 2 trillion dollars that we don't have and more to come. And for what? Assuming this bill has something in to for the virus itself and not chock full of pork, by the time the money gets out to where it may effect the outcome, the outcome will have already been decided. @Slippy is right, we are there, but for that last step.

The sheeple are OK with the government spending trillions it doesn't have as long as they get a few pennies out of the deal.

The really sad part is that no shots where fired in defense of this once Great Republic.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> We are at the precipice of the abyss and we put ourselves here by electing morons and cretins. We got here one step at a time. Over 2 trillion dollars that we don't have and more to come. And for what? Assuming this bill has something in to for the virus itself and not chock full of pork, by the time the money gets out to where it may effect the outcome, the outcome will have already been decided. @*Slippy* is right, we are there, but for that last step.
> 
> The sheeple are OK with the government spending trillions it doesn't have as long as they get a few pennies out of the deal.
> 
> The really sad part is that no shots where fired in this once Great Republic's defense.


Early days, lion. Early days.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> The value of our dollar is not directly tied to the supply in the system in a 1:1 ratio. Yes, it is a factor, but not the determining one. Our value is largely determined by how the rest of the world sees our dollar. With the rest of the world dealing with this crisis, and spending who knows how much in the meantime, it is yet to be seen if the end result will be to consider the dollar the same "safe haven" it once was, or to move on to another country's currency for future security. If the former, we don't see much change in the value at all. If the latter, our economy crashes.
> We all agree that artificially pumping more money into the system isn't a good thing. How bad it is just can't be predicted during the present. It's the work of future economists to really flesh out the impact.


How are other governments around the world shoring up their economies? I suspect the US is not the only country trying to do this..?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> We are at the precipice of the abyss and we put ourselves here by electing morons and cretins. We got here one step at a time. Over 2 trillion dollars that we don't have and more to come. And for what? Assuming this bill has something in to for the virus itself and not chock full of pork, by the time the money gets out to where it may effect the outcome, the outcome will have already been decided. @Slippy is right, we are there, but for that last step.
> 
> The sheeple are OK with the government spending trillions it doesn't have as long as they get a few pennies out of the deal.
> 
> The really sad part is that no shots where fired in defense of this once Great Republic.


What REALLY pisses me off... For the last 3 years we have had a "great economy" according to our vaunted leaders. But yet the moron population couldn't be bothered to save enough of to even make it 2 weeks without pissing and moaning for the government pay their mortgage and car payments?!? REALLY?

I'll go out on a limb here... If you lose your house or your car or you and your family go hungry because of the economic impact of 2 weeks of coronavirus, YOU DESERVE IT BECAUSE YOU ARE A DUMBASS!!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> What REALLY pisses me off... For the last 3 years we have had a "great economy" according to our vaunted leaders. But yet the moron population couldn't be bothered to save enough of to even make it 2 weeks without pissing and moaning for the government pay their mortgage and car payments?!? REALLY?
> 
> I'll go out on a limb here... If you lose your house or your car or you and your family go hungry because of the economic impact of 2 weeks of coronavirus, YOU DESERVE IT BECAUSE YOU ARE A DUMBASS!!!


Ya know... some really good things could come out of all this. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Ya know... some really good things could come out of all this. :tango_face_grin:


when 9 months from now.... when we have the corona baby boom


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> What REALLY pisses me off... For the last 3 years we have had a "great economy" according to our vaunted leaders. But yet the moron population couldn't be bothered to save enough of to even make it 2 weeks without pissing and moaning for the government pay their mortgage and car payments?!? REALLY?
> 
> I'll go out on a limb here... If you lose your house or your car or you and your family go hungry because of the economic impact of 2 weeks of coronavirus, YOU DESERVE IT BECAUSE YOU ARE A DUMBASS!!!


Correct-O-Mundo!

The propoganda that has been coming out about the economy over the past 3 years has been so damn deceitful. Partially Deceitful, I should say. The jobs that were produced were not wealth producing jobs they were service oriented jobs. And the chickens are coming home to roost so to speak.

These millions of new jobs created were gone in a matter of 2 weeks as Inor pointed out and in most cases, debt was accumulated by the people who held these new jobs because banks were loosening their lending standards AGAIN, just like pre 2008.

FUBAR


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Ya know... some really good things could come out of all this. :tango_face_grin:





Maine-Marine said:


> when 9 months from now.... when we have the corona baby boom


That may be 
What I had in mind though falls more into the category of... actually, never mind. 
This aint the place for all that. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Double Baby Boom!!









Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Michael_Js said:


> Double Baby Boom!!
> 
> View attachment 104861
> 
> ...


'of the pp in my area, none are offering abortive services outside of medication.' I take it they mean the morning after pill or plan b? Ugh, so some girls have to give birth alone to a dead baby? Not much to celebrate. But I hear you on the fact that many lives will be saved!!! And many mothers will not have to live with the consequences of having aborted their babies. That is wonderful.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

"What I had in mind though falls more into the category of... actually, never mind. "

I'm probably thinkinq what you are thinkinq. I guess time will tell.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

IprepUprep said:


> "What I had in mind though falls more into the category of... actually, never mind. "
> 
> I'm probably thinkinq what you are thinkinq. I guess time will tell.


You probably are and we're getting closer by the day.


----------

